# Top 3 grinder up to £500.



## Raymondlin (Apr 16, 2019)

Long time coffee drinking and by the standard of the forum, beginner coffee maker.

i want to upgrade my grinder from my Iberital (MC1?) and unsure what to get, I want one that is doseless like the Niche, grind what I need and nothing more. I often swap between making espresso and V60 so some easy adjustment to the grind would be a big plus.

budget up to £500, what are your top 3 suggestions?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

One grinder, Single dose, espressos and brewed in that price bracket. If electric only....

You have answered your question already...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

1. Niche (new)

2. Maybe a Niche..

3. Any of the above 2..

They are roughly that new (maybe a little more)


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Rhys said:


> 1. Niche (new)
> 
> 2. Maybe a Niche..
> 
> ...


I don't agree. He should get a niche, how did you miss that suggestion?

But seriously to OP, a niche for £500 is the best buy.


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Another big fan of the Niche. Ticks all your boxes


----------



## Raymondlin (Apr 16, 2019)

That answers that then!


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

As above - to give you an example I did exactly as you say this morning I switched from espresso to v60 grind and then back to espresso. Ground what was needed without any fuss. Plus it winds brownie points with the kitchen police


----------



## Raymondlin (Apr 16, 2019)

Where do you guys order it from? I can only find an indiegogo page?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

As for size.. It's dinky and very kitchen friendly..










It's even smaller than a Versalab..










(..and quit a lot cheaper as well







)

Goes well with anything, even a Moka Pot..


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Raymondlin said:


> Where do you guys order it from? I can only find an indiegogo page?


Think that's the only place you can currently order it from. Lead times have improved recently from what I read


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Jacko112 said:


> Think that's the only place you can currently order it from. Lead times have improved recently from what I read


This is true. I ordered mine Friday and it arrived today. If you're comfortable with the difference between crowdfunding and an ordinary sale of goods then go for it.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

There is no other grinder to get for that price...

Niche all the way!


----------



## Raymondlin (Apr 16, 2019)

Someone on another forum mentioned the Setter 270wi? Is that comparable or worth checking out too?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

That's a weight based scale... Don't you want to single dose?


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

Jacko112 said:


> Think that's the only place you can currently order it from. Lead times have improved recently from what I read


I received my Niche a few weeks back. I ordered on a Sunday, had it set up in my kitchen by that same Wednesday evening.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> That's a weight based scale... Don't you want to single dose?


----------



## Blackd0g (Apr 24, 2019)

Hmm did he get a niche then?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Niche spoilt me a lot, I don't want to use better quality grinders just because of the routine. I hope they will produce some day Niche Pro.


----------

